# Wallpaper at the corners



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to put brick wallpaper on one wall. When I get to the corners should just cut it off and leave it like that? Maybe some kind of molding in the corners would be better? The room has floor and crown molding.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Inside corners?

Either way is acceptable, it all depends on your preference, and if you get a perfect straight cut, the molding hides any bad cuts better.


ED


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

.....................


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is it actually "wallpaper" or brick relief? If wallpaper, you just cut one sheet 1/2" longer, apply it to the wall and overlap it to the adjacent wall. Your next sheet will be full and will overlap the one in the corner. 

Wallpaper is so passe, though, it is difficult to find people that really know how to do it. That is why I asked if it was relief brick or not.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Is it actually "wallpaper" or brick relief? If wallpaper, you just cut one sheet 1/2" longer, apply it to the wall and overlap it to the adjacent wall. Your next sheet will be full and will overlap the one in the corner.
> 
> Wallpaper is so passe, though, it is difficult to find people that really know how to do it. That is why I asked if it was relief brick or not.


My wife is the painter and wall paper girl at this DIY house and that's exactly how she does wall paper. When we built the house a few decades ago a painter / paper hanger showed her that technique. 

She is very good at both and I keep telling her that so I'll never have to do it. My job is to set up the paste table, clean brushes and take out the trash.:vs_laugh:


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

What is Brick Relief?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> Is it actually "wallpaper" or brick relief? If wallpaper, you just cut one sheet 1/2" longer, apply it to the wall and overlap it to the adjacent wall. Your next sheet will be full and will overlap the one in the corner.
> 
> Wallpaper is so passe, though, it is difficult to find people that really know how to do it. That is why I asked if it was relief brick or not.


 
Yours and apparently Joes opinion, certainly not mine:vs_OMG:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> What is Brick Relief?


Is the wallpaper flat or do the brick designs stick out like brick would?

Yep, opinions are like bellybuttons, but I can't remember the last time I saw someone wallpaper a room.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I think the biggest reason many of us don't care for wallpaper is because we've had to strip it off of unprepared or poorly prepared walls. Removing wallpaper in small pieces tearing up the drywall underneath takes away a lot of the allure for wallpaper.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I was fairly neutral about wall paper until every home we bought and renovated ..where we removed it. Yep, no sizing was used under the paper, and I always had to skim coat mud repairs from the damage of the "peeling away" of the drywall's paper coat...

I REALLY got to hate WP... when the place I retired from did a $10 million dollar renovation and was going to have $50K of wallpaper installed. Some of it custom ordered from Europe.

Even with my most stringent pleas to the architect and wall paper contractor to order enough WP to at least, leave me just ONE bolt of WP of the 30 varieties of WP used in the building... for future repairs.


Nope, did not happen. I just had pieces of rolls of WP left behind. Imagine a commercial building and the abuse the wallpaper gets in it. What a mess to maintain. And few things in a building catch people's eye faster, than damaged WP.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

More and more wallpapers are designed to be be far easier to remove than traditionals. But yes, if the wall wasnt primed properly, its a nightmare. And yes, its making a comeback, but mostly just accent walls here and there.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Inside corners differ greatly from outside corners when doing wallpaper. As Chandler stated, when you get to an INSIDE corner you leave a 1/2" overlap onto the next wall. Why? Because walls are not square and if you just stopped in the corner and started a new sheet on the next wall there would be parts of that inside corner that would show and stand out like a sore thumb. I always use a bit of vinyl on vinyl adhesive in my corners to make sure that overlap doesn't come loose.


----------



## AmyFuller (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice idea!


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> when you get to an INSIDE corner you leave a 1/2" overlap onto the next wall. Why? Because walls are not square and if you just stopped in the corner and started a new sheet on the next wall there would be parts of that inside corner that would show and stand out like a sore thumb. I always use a bit of vinyl on vinyl adhesive in my corners to make sure that overlap doesn't come loose.


There is no adjacent wall to be wallpapered, just the one accent wall. So I should just cut it as straight as I can, no molding needed?

While on the subject, I ordered a series of paper maps (4 maps, each about 2x2'), with a plan to stick them like wallpaper to an adjacent wall in the same room. What would be a good way to do that? Right now the wall is just flattish paint.

OP


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Cut down the corner straight. I like to use a dryall knife or my skinny smoother as a straight edge, holding my blade on the outside of it rather than the inside. As a novice, just run your knife down whatever straightedge youre using (quickly, as it cuts better if you move fast), stop, but keep your blade in where its at, move the straightedge, till you get to the bottom. The very bottom can be tricky, and it might be easier for you to use scissors to snip the very bottom.

As far as your maps, if they are not real wallpaper, then I strongly suggest using a nonwoven bridging liner where they are going to go, or possibly even paste them to the liner before hanging them on the wall. With the nonwoven, you can paste the wall, and stick it right up. The area should be primed, but it might be a PITA to do that.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> should just cut it as straight as I can, no molding needed?


 I have on several occasions run a nice bead of caulk down the corner to clean up a buggered up wallpaper edge, paint when the caulk dries.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

woodco said:


> As far as your maps, if they are not real wallpaper, then I strongly suggest using a nonwoven bridging liner where they are going to go, or possibly even paste them to the liner before hanging them on the wall. With the nonwoven, you can paste the wall, and stick it right up. The area should be primed, but it might be a PITA to do that.


Is there a substitute for nonwoven bridging liner, which seems to come in 50 yard rolls


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

50 yard rolls?? My stuff comes in a standard 33 foot length. About $20 a roll


----------

